# Best tool for cutting or trimming overgrown teeth from malocclusion?



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been Googing and oogling tools. The list below is what I've seen either suggested or used in videos. However, which are the best for preventing splitting of the tooth and damage?

- human nail clippers
- bird/cat nail clippers
- cat/dog guillotine nail cutters (my vet used these and nipped one of my rat's lips and he bled)
- rabbit molar/incisor cutter
- bone rongeurs (teeth are bone aren't they?)
- side wire cutters
- molar cutters forceps (the blades on these don't meet the same way and have ridges on the cutting surface)
- dremel (most of us don't have isoflurane to knock our rats out to use this tool)

Apparently, teeth can't be 'cut' but rather 'snap off' and it's best to cut the teeth individually to prevent shattering/damage. Which tool is best for this purpose? The molar cutters forceps look promising. There are more tools for trimming teeth back, but the list is long enough.

In regards to cutting the teeth, it was suggested to cut the teeth sideways because rat teeth are wider from front-to-back then they are from side-to-side. 

Below is a picture of the ridged cutters and another type of tool I don't know the name of pictured with the rat who has a piece of wood in his/her mouth to prevent cutting tissue:


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Personally, this is the kind of thing you want to leave to your vet. Let them at least show you what to do first. I've never been unfortunate to have to do this myself, but it's bound to be unpleasant for the rat(s), and I'd rather they see me as a benevolent treat dispenser and the vet as the weird guy who keeps poking them in the ass and shoving his hands in their throat.

And unless you have an extremely tolerant rat and a very steady and quick hand, you are bound to either get bitten or break something, which are both going to be extremely painful.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

RatAtat2693 said:


> Personally, this is the kind of thing you want to leave to your vet. Let them at least show you what to do first. I've never been unfortunate to have to do this myself, but it's bound to be unpleasant for the rat(s), and I'd rather they see me as a benevolent treat dispenser and the vet as the weird guy who keeps poking them in the ass and shoving his hands in their throat.


In my op it was stated that my vet used cat/dog guillotine nail cutters and _nipped one of my rat's lips and he bled._


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I would find a different vet, if you can. Look especially for exotics. They're used to doing "weird" things like this. Maybe even a groomer.


----------

